# How many times do pigeons poop?



## RodSD

I was trying to count my pigeons poop, but I have given up. Every time I start counting, some pigeon poops messing my calculations. So anyone counted how many poops a pigeon can make?

Please don't say this question is full of crap!


----------



## kippermom

Per day or by the hour?


----------



## feralpigeon

Feral or kept?

fp


----------



## RodSD

I have homers. Some are small. The rest are medium. I suppose I want to know how many poops can one pigeon make in a day.


----------



## Pegasus

Do you know that I made my observation about this one too...I had a pair of pigeons that I lock them in a exotic cage for parrots cage, and they stayed there for about 6 months, curiosity after cleaning the poops mostly everyday, I saved the poops and put it in the boiler room so it won't smell as bad and dries right quick... The after 6 months I brought them in the loft and I did weigh the poops I collected for those months and it almost weigh a little closer to 17 pounds for both pigeons...I'm not sure how much poops per pigeon in a whole year...


----------



## kippermom

36........


----------



## Guest

lol to funny


----------



## RodSD

36? I am of the same age. Coincidence?


----------



## feralpigeon

RodSD said:


> I have homers. Some are small. The rest are medium. I suppose I want to know how many poops can one pigeon make in a day.


I asked because a kept bird has food readily available which a feral might not.
Even assuming the correct amount of food is supplied to a given bird and ingested, I'm not certain that there is a finite number of poops that can be
counted and therefore assessed that the bird is functioning "normally". Every
bird is different and may select to 'hold' onto the excrement requiring evacuation for a longer period of time for whatever reason. If one bird produces 50 droppings per day, what does that tell us if we don't weigh/measure the amount of food/water taken
in a given day in relation to what is expelled in waste? Not forgetting that exactly what the food and water diet consists of will also need to be calculated into this equation.

Are the poops big? Medium sized? Small? Is the bird nest sitting? In a loft or cage situation w/free fly provided? Some birds hold onto their poops regardless as they don't like them incorporated into their home environment. These are all elements that might impact the outcome of the numerical count of droppings. 

Weighing a bird and charting the bird's diet intake might be the more effective way of determing the bird's health and vital functions than counting poops in that there are too many variables when only counting droppings.

fp


----------



## ND Cooper

I guess that it all depends if you fly your pigeons or keep them confinded, and if you fly , then are you sure that they don't land and take a break, and eat?
Pigeons poop a lot!
The trick is to have them do it away from their loft!
Unless, of course theres a profit to be made.


----------



## risingstarfans

*17 Pounds?*



Pegasus said:


> Do you know that I made my observation about this one too...I had a pair of pigeons that I lock them in a exotic cage for parrots cage, and they stayed there for about 6 months, curiosity after cleaning the poops mostly everyday, I saved the poops and put it in the boiler room so it won't smell as bad and dries right quick... The after 6 months I brought them in the loft and I did weigh the poops I collected for those months and it almost weigh a little closer to 17 pounds for both pigeons...I'm not sure how much poops per pigeon in a whole year...


Most interesting. I have often wondered though, how a ten ounce pigeon can shed ten pounds of feathers in a single molt? 

17 pounds in six months....per pair....did you know why all pigeons in Britain once belonged to the crown? Not fertilizer as some think. NOOOoooo, pigeon poop is very high in saltpeter, which, when mixed with sulfur, makes a real nice bang and is useful for sending projectiles very fast through a closed tube....AKA gunpowder.....

Sooo, they may poop a lot, but you get a lot of bang for the buck....ROFLMAO....


----------



## RodSD

Yeah, just imagine some explosion in our loft. I hope it would not be called a weapon of mass destruction.

So how many poops can a confined homer pigeon poops in one day? This will be in Jeopardy. Contestants are pigeon fanciers.


----------



## Krissy

I do a bird show and have 2 Fantails in it........

They poop every 15 minutes........as the show goes for 1 hour I have it down pat with them.....I know before them when one is coming..hahahahaha


----------

